# 05 Chevy strobe install is done



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Okj Guy's
Here are the picture's. I am still waiting to do the drivers side headlight. I have the cable run but want to see if I like the location of the hole on the right side. I will test it tonight when it gets dark.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

here are the pictures


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

floor pan picture


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

here are the taillights


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

The power pack


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

headlight but in between flash's


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys here are some lesson's I learned from this.
1- Run all of your cable in the split flex before you install them( I only did this once) :crying: 
2- The hardest part is figuring out where to drill your holes for the headlights and taillights.
3-Have lots of ban tie's
4- Run your main power source from the battery both pos and neg wire of the right size with a fuse at the battery.
5-Try and have everything you need before you start, will save you some headaches.
6- Use weather tight connectors everywhere you have a connection, both inside and outside the cab. That salt is bad.
7- Have a great place like plowsite to ask for help.

To everybody who help me THANK YOU.  
To Bad Luck & Ratlover again thanks for helping me and everybody on this site.

Regards Mike


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Mike,good job i'm sure that takes a good day to get everything installed.LMK how much you can do mine for..lol..I'm looking forward to the night pictures...


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

thats awesome mike. 

that truck is even better though!


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Mike:

Thanks for some good advice. I'm probably going to install strobes on my GMC so I'm printing your thread so I don't lose some valuable info.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

You forgot the ample supply of ice cold Corona's.....


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike - Looks awesome man!!!  

Glad to see you used some silicone where you drilled the floor. I was with a friend of mine this weekend and the bozo didn't use silicone or wire loom!!  

Question: Are you happy with the way it turned out?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Bad Luck said:


> Mike - Looks awesome man!!!
> 
> Glad to see you used some silicone where you drilled the floor. I was with a friend of mine this weekend and the bozo didn't use silicone or wire loom!!
> 
> Question: Are you happy with the way it turned out?


Yes Bad Luck,
I'm very happy with the way it turned out. My last plow truck I paid alot more to have someone do it for me. Yes it took a little longer but my install is alot cleaner I think. As you can see I used wire loom everywhere, where as he did not. I also cut the cables to the correct length where he just rolled the extra cable up behind the seat. 
I also used silicone on the plugs in the taillights and headlights where he didn't. I also used die electric in the plugs. I like to do things right. I also am very happy with the way my switch's came out, alot of work to fab that plate and get it powered coated. Then have to fish the wires up under the headliner. 
But I do have one small advantage working at the GM Truck Plant. I went back to the trim area and watched how the put the inside in.
Next week I will be putting a set of factory cab lights on and of course a new 8'6'' Boss. Then the backrack will go on and I will be ready for winter. Today I also ran all of the wiring for my salt spreader.

Regards Mike


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Good stuff man, good stuff. 

Good luck with the new setup!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just wondering, I ran my power from a 15 AMP fuse in my fuse panel, what do you think will happen if the power supply is powered from the fuse panel vs. right from the battery. Ground is simple, don't think that has to got to battery but power is where I'm alittle concerned.

Thanks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Eyesell said:


> Just wondering, I ran my power from a 15 AMP fuse in my fuse panel, what do you think will happen if the power supply is powered from the fuse panel vs. right from the battery. Ground is simple, don't think that has to got to battery but power is where I'm alittle concerned.
> 
> Thanks


Eyesell
1- Power must be feed from the battery along with the ground all the way back to the neg post. I tried to ground it ti the truck frame but it would not work. After a couple of calls to Whelen Tech support I was told both wires have to go back to the battery. When I did run the neg wire back to the battery it work fine. I don't know why a ground to the frame would work but it doesn't work.

2- You must use the correct size wire and fuse at the battery, myself I used a 30 amp fuse in a weather proof holder with 10 gauge wire.

3- The controller wire can be on a 10 or 15 amp fuse from inside the cab, with the ground to somewhere in the cab.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

thanks for the info, that's kinda what i thought.

take care


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm surprised they told you to run the - wire to the battery. They could of suggested that because you might of had a bad ground spot. For the most part your ground wire should be as short as possible. Where did you try grounding it at? Keep an eye on the PS and make sure it's not running hot.
You should always use a rubber grommet even when using the plastic wire loom. It doesn't look like you'll have a problem judging by the ammount of silicon you have on it tho.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> Just wondering, I ran my power from a 15 AMP fuse in my fuse panel, what do you think will happen if the power supply is powered from the fuse panel vs. right from the battery. Ground is simple, don't think that has to got to battery but power is where I'm alittle concerned.
> 
> Thanks


What side of the fuse did you tap into? How many amps does the PS consume? What is the fuse powering?


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

flykelley said:


> here are the pictures


What does each switch do? Did the switches come with the unit? Is this the 6/90 set up?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Playboy said:


> What does each switch do? Did the switches come with the unit? Is this the 6/90 set up?


Switch 1 goes to the whelen csp690. Switch 2 will go to the strobe heads on the rear of my salt spreader Switch 3 will go to the work lights on the back of the salt spreader.

The whelen csp 690 is a 6 head 90 watt output, and yes I am using all 6 heads.

Regards Mike


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I re-wired my box yesterday, took a power wire from the battery, heck got 2 ( Batteries that is ) it was simple, thanks for the advice.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Eyesell said:


> I re-wired my box yesterday, took a power wire from the battery, heck got 2 ( Batteries that is ) it was simple, thanks for the advice.


Eyesell, glad that worked for you. I still don't get why a good ground from the frame where I had mine grounded would not work. I just did what tech support at Whellen said to do and it worked for me.

Regards Mike


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

flykelley said:


> here are the pictures


Looks like you did a nice job.I have friend installing mine next weekend for me.Why do you have 3 switch's though?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Lux Lawn said:


> Looks like you did a nice job.I have friend installing mine next weekend for me.Why do you have 3 switch's though?


Switch 1 powers the whelen csp690.
switch 2 powers the work lights on the rear of my salt spreader
switch 3 will power the whelen self contained strobe heads on the rear of the spreader.
I may add one more power supply and put some strobe heads in the turn signal of the new Boss Superduty, going in next week for the plow.

Regards Mike


----------



## coachglynn (Feb 21, 2003)

Fly,
I have a '05 2500hd the same color as yours. Good choice. I was wondering what yours thoughts were on fitting the hide-a-ways into the reverse portion of the taillights. It looks like you used the brake/turn portion. I was thinking of putting an amber in the reverse portion. Your thoughts would be appreciated.
thanks, Coach


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

coachglynn said:


> Fly,
> I was thinking of putting an amber in the reverse portion. Your thoughts would be appreciated.
> thanks, Coach


I just did my buddies 03 2500 and there was not enough room to mount the bulb in that part unless you do some cutting. The bulb has very limited room in the only spot that is available to start with.

I thought of the rear light as well to keep the light from being washed out when the brake pedal is pushed.

I will say this though, I used 90 watt bulbs and you can step on the brake and the strobe is still highly visible....60 watters don't do it.

Good Luck


----------



## coachglynn (Feb 21, 2003)

thanks eyesell, The only concern I have is running red strobes. Don't want the DOT to get me.
Coach


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

coachglynn said:


> Fly,
> I have a '05 2500hd the same color as yours. Good choice. I was wondering what yours thoughts were on fitting the hide-a-ways into the reverse portion of the taillights. It looks like you used the brake/turn portion. I was thinking of putting an amber in the reverse portion. Your thoughts would be appreciated.
> thanks, Coach


Coach
Eyesell is correct, there is not enough room to put a strobe head in the reverse part of your taillight. I know for sure because I now have a extra hole in mt taillight on the right side :yow!: Most of the time the cops will not mess with you when you are running your strobes. I try real hard to only run them in the lots while plowing. With that said I plow on two main real busy streets and I am in and out of the lots doing the approaches and I do run them when I am in and out of there. I want people to see me.

Regards Mike


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks real good, I will be installing my strobe kit in my new truck next month. :redbounce


----------



## Blackwin (Mar 19, 2005)

I was able to fit the strobe in my turn signal on my 05 GMC 2500.

I did have to trim the end off a bolt on my tailgate though, ( I made it flush with the nut and the strobe fit fine)

Not sure how different the Chevy/GMC turn signals are. At least on the inside.

I found out I would have to trim the bolt after I had put the 1" hole in the turn signal. :crying:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Blackwin said:


> I was able to fit the strobe in my turn signal on my 05 GMC 2500.
> 
> I did have to trim the end off a bolt on my tailgate though, ( I made it flush with the nut and the strobe fit fine)
> 
> ...


Blackwin
You are right they do fit in the turn signal part and you do have to trim that bolt. They will not fit into the reverse light part of the taillight assy.

Regards Mike


----------



## papawoodie (Mar 6, 2006)

flykelley said:


> Blackwin
> You are right they do fit in the turn signal part and you do have to trim that bolt. They will not fit into the reverse light part of the taillight assy.
> 
> Regards Mike


Greetings! I own a 04 F150 (no plow)..but came here for help on the wire setup on this whelen combo.

I have the stobes in my tails in rear (in my reverse light section - thank god they fit there in the F150's) and also in each headlight, and fog light. I am a bit hung up on the wiring also.

On your setup, i take it you just pigtailed the two wires together (one that runs lamps 1 and 2 to the wire that runs lamps 3, 4, 5 and 6 - Green and Blue) and ran it to a switch up front. You didn't wire up the switch that changes sequence, or the switch wire that changes from Hi/Low power supply?

My setup is for Fire. I am a first responder, EMT, and volunteer firefighter, i think they will work wonders for getting through traffic on calls.

I also installed Wig Wags (super easy install) and tail light flashers (like police cars have....for both tail lights, and 3rd brake light)...which i assume will also be an easy install.

Side note: I had my unit working for a day, with the ground mounted to the frame behind my rear seat in my supercab...but it quit working today. I may try to re-adjust the ground wire. I have an amp and subs in my back seat, and have 4 gauge wire ran from the battery to the rear seat with a power distribution block that converts 1 4 gauge wire into 4 8 gauge wires. This is where i have my power ran to my brain (mounted on the wall behind my rear back seat). But, still don't want to tear everything apart again to run a darn ground wire to the battery. I still think if i find a good enough contact point, i will be able to ground it rather easily. I have an 8 gauge wire grounding my amp to the chasis, and should be able to solder this wire in the same spot.

If anyone is interested in pictures, i hope to have the install done early this week. I am waiting for a bit more wire to run 1 more strobe, as well as 1 strobe that "burnt out" already.

Also...These whelen 90W bulbs have a 1 year warranty...they are about 22 bucks to replace if out of warrantly. If you buy the Nova Bulbs they come with a 2 year warrantly, and have the same specs and connections.

My ending questions are:

With this kit, if you wired everything up...you would need between 3 and 4 switches to run everything correct?

1 switch to run strobes 1 and 2 - blue wire - (may also pigtail in wire that runs strobes 3, 4, 5 and 6 - green wire
1 switch to run hi/low power option - violet wire
1 switch to run the pattern switching - yellow wire

Humm...thats alot of switches....in the end i would have 5 extra switches in my truck (3 for strobe kit, 1 for wig wags, and 1 for tail light flashers). Might think about pigtailing wig wags and tail light flasher power together so they power on with the flip of 1 toggle switch.

Thoughts/comments?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome to Plowsite Papawoodie
I have my whelen unit wired up to one switch. I did not switch the high low or the pattern. After a few calls to whelen tech support I went back and wired the ground back to the battery and everything worked fine after that. I had it wired to the chassis and it would not work. Don't know why just that it didn't work wired that way. People will get out of your way with the strobe's on, forgot to turn them off after salting a lot last week and could not for the life of me figure out why this lady coming at me was stopping and pulling off to the side of the road. It then hit me that I had lest my light on. 

Good Luck Mike


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

flykelley said:


> Coach
> Eyesell is correct, there is not enough room to put a strobe head in the reverse part of your taillight. I know for sure because I now have a extra hole in mt taillight on the right side :yow!:


Incorrect. In my step-fathers business fleet he has an 05 Chevy Silverado with the same taillights as yours and I have installed the whelen strobes in the reverse lights, its hard, but just takes experience and skill. I can post pictures if anyone is interested or wants to see how I did it.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

papawoodie said:


> My ending questions are:
> 
> With this kit, if you wired everything up...you would need between 3 and 4 switches to run everything correct?
> 
> ...


Greetings from a fellow lighted F150 owner...sounds like you have done it up nice. You have the right info in terms of wiring the supply, I just wanted to throw in some comments. From experience, I never hook up the hi/lo control or the pattern control for a customer unless they specifically ask for it. I show them the patterns and let them pick one they like and thats the way its stays. It just seems most people arent concerned with it really. And in terms or hi/lo my opinion is that the more warning power the better. You spend all the money on a quality kit, why do you want to reduce your output?? (any its not that significant of a decrease) Just my opinion from customers and the like.....hope you enjoy your truck, it will look awesome when its lit


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

BlueLine Ent said:


> Incorrect. In my step-fathers business fleet he has an 05 Chevy Silverado with the same taillights as yours and I have installed the whelen strobes in the reverse lights, its hard, but just takes experience and skill. I can post pictures if anyone is interested or wants to see how I did it.


Please do so, because I do have a extra hole in the backup part of one taillight. I can't see that you have a 1 inch clearance anywhere in that part of the taillight.

Thanks Mike


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*buddy*

I have a buddy who put them in the reverse lights of an 04 hd too....hmm...now i am interested to see how he did it, cause i would really like to do it to mine!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

firstclasslawn said:


> I have a buddy who put them in the reverse lights of an 04 hd too....hmm...now i am interested to see how he did it, cause i would really like to do it to mine!


First Class I had them on my 01 chevy also but the taillight are not the same.

Regards Mike


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks great Mike. I was going to attempt the install of my amber light bar and rear mounted strobes. I think that I could learn a lot like you via trial and error and save a lot of money doing it myself. Great job


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

BlueRam2500 said:


> Looks great Mike. I was going to attempt the install of my amber light bar and rear mounted strobes. I think that I could learn a lot like you via trial and error and save a lot of money doing it myself. Great job


Hi Blue Ram
It is not that hard, I did solder all of my wire's and use heat shrink. Lots of silcion where the connectors to the bulbs are and die electric in the plugs. Take your time and you will get it done, it may not work the first time but ask questions. We have a great group here who are more than willing to help out.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

ok for all you guys that say you cant put them in reverse lights ............here ya go. And yes I know they arent the recommended 1" away but they are NOT touching anything and they work and have worked. I have used the for almost 18 continuious hours in last weeks storm. They are installed in a 2005 2500HD.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

11111111111111111


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

/////////////////////


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

//////////////////


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

////////////////////


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

////////////////// Last One


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi NEPSJAY
Thanks for the pictures, I drilled my hole lower than that and it would hit the bulb. Looks like a darn tight fit.

Regards Mike


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah its tighter than a knat's ass but if you trim the flange of the strobe tube on one side with a pair of *****, it will give you just enough room to make it work. Good luck. Oh BTW, i didnt change the style/size of the reverse light bulbs. Factory size works


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Nepsjay - light laws must be a lil different in PA ... here in michigan ... you can use clear bulbs in the your back up lights ... ive never seen (amber )colored strobe bulbs in reverse lights ... OH YAH .... i didn't think knat's azzes were that small .. LOL - LOL


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Not exactly sure of the laws on the backup lights... i just went with the amber to be on safe side....


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Nepsjay - aren't you the one that has the aluminum back rack and Liberty bar from a pawn shop?? .. gonna add anymore lights ...... im thinkin about adding some more to my truck in the next few months ..


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, that be me. No more lights for now... Make sure you post some pics when you get some more


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks NEPS jay for putting the pics up....now i dont have to take apart mine!! lol


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

nepsjay - ya i will ... sweet truck .. keep up the good work ...


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I put clears in my reverse lights no prob. If anyone is interested, I have the 6/90 kits available for $189.99 + s&h. I also have amber strobes too if you want to upgrade. This price is discounted for forum members. PM me if interested.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Where did the pics go?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i think they get deleted after a certain amount of time ...


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

It's interesting that this thread would come back now, right when I could have used those pics!


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Antnee77 said:


> It's interesting that this thread would come back now, right when I could have used those pics!


Ditto. I'm getting ready to do the same to my truck and I can sure use some pics as a reference. Hey flykelley/nepsjay... can you guys repost those pics? Perhaps in a new thread? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

